# Definitive list of RCD510 Head Units...



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

Just wanted to know if there was a definitive list of the different versions of the RCD510 head unit at all? 

I've seen many various types with different button configurations, dependent on locations, i.e. if it's from the USA, from Germany, the UK or China for example.

At last count it was about 5 or 6 different button configurations.

I have recently purchased this one: RCD510: PN: *5ND 035 195*










I've seen these also: RCD 510:


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

You missed this one. It's a AE version with a HD Radio and the phone button.


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

Passat18901 said:


> You missed this one. It's a AE version with a HD Radio and the phone button.


Thank you! Yeah, I don't have pics or a list of them all. 
I was hoping to compile a list here of the part no's./model no's. of the various RCD510 models. I haven't been able to find one anywhere.


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

Nobody has any other versions, pictures or part numbers for any other RCD510 units?


----------



## vancityflyguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry i dont have a list either, i was just wondering how you like the one you have. I saw the same one on ebay for about$350. Im thinking about getting it.
Thank you


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

I'm Lucky... have the Golden Version ...  

Australian 2011 Mk5 Jetta 125TDI Highline 
RCD510 Premium 8 Sound 

VW Radio MID RVC Rdw BVX 
Model: 5K0 035 190


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

vancityflyguy said:


> Hi,
> Sorry i dont have a list either, i was just wondering how you like the one you have. I saw the same one on ebay for about$350. Im thinking about getting it.
> Thank you


 I haven't installed it yet... it only finally arrived last night. Looks awesome, and is brand new. Just need to have the time to install it now! Hopefully soon! I'll follow up and let you know.


----------



## wicklowtdi (Apr 28, 2011)

hey CUPRA 20VT

Did you buy the one that is around 265 on ebay? I'm wondering if it has the pins for aux hookup.


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

wicklowtdi said:


> hey CUPRA 20VT
> 
> Did you buy the one that is around 265 on ebay? I'm wondering if it has the pins for aux hookup.


I bought the one at the very top of this thread. It's from a 2012 Chinese Tiguan. Direct from VW Shanghai. And yes, it has the AUX input already hooked up. 

Everything works on it, CDs, Bluetooth, AUX, except for the FM reception. I have ordered a new FARKA Diversity connector that will sort that out, changing the single antenna I have in the dash of my 2010 Jetta into the two separate ones that are in the back of the RCD 510. Then everything will work fine.

Installed pic:


----------



## dvlish09 (Feb 20, 2012)

Will these fit in an MKV Jetta?


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

dvlish09 said:


> Will these fit in an MKV Jetta?


Mine IS a MK5 Jetta! So yes, they fit in there.


----------



## N8racer (Apr 13, 2011)

And installs no problems in about 10 min in the 2011 Jetta plug and play!! Thanks again Cupra 20VT for the extra one!! Stoked to get that RCD 310 out of mine!!


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

Looking into this H.U.....

subscribes...opcorn:


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

Viktor Vaughn said:


> Looking into this H.U.....
> 
> subscribes...opcorn:


Do it. Buy it now. What are you waiting for? Are you still reading this? Go buy one already!


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

Haha. I hear ya! Was trying to decide which version was the best value. Also so I know exactly what to look for when searching the classifieds.

How much does this improve the overall sound quality?



Sent from the Droiiiiid!


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

There is definitely an improvement in sound quality, but it can't be much worse being as I removed the dodgy old unit that had the big silver buttons on it! Can't believe they still put that in 2010 Jetta's! 

Anyways, you have better control over the sound, over the AUX input volume and you get speed dependent volume as well, which we didn't have with the silver buttoned beast! 

Still very happy with the upgrade we did to the RCD510 from that original unit.


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

CUPRA 20VT said:


> There is definitely an improvement in sound quality, but it can't be much worse being as I removed the dodgy old unit that had the big silver buttons on it! Can't believe they still put that in 2010 Jetta's!
> 
> Anyways, you have better control over the sound, over the AUX input volume and you get speed dependent volume as well, which we didn't have with the silver buttoned beast!
> 
> Still very happy with the upgrade we did to the RCD510 from that original unit.


 forgive me if this sounds dumb but can you help me out.. you seem to know your stuff regarding these radios.. if i want one with the factory nav and the whole works which one would i be looking for and can you point me in that direction? 

you can pm me if you like or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Tacoflyhigh (May 28, 2013)

*questioning about RCD510*

hello,

the one i am looking for is the same version as yours (VW Radio MID RVC Rdw BVX Model: 5K0 035 190)

just wondering if I can use the phone function only with this head unit? without 9w7 bluetooth unit? 

thanks a lot


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

Tacoflyhigh said:


> hello,
> 
> the one i am looking for is the same version as yours (VW Radio MID RVC Rdw BVX Model: 5K0 035 190)
> 
> ...


You will have to have a bluetooth module. I have a 9W2 in mine, which only allows for phone call use, not for audio streaming. The 9W7 allows for audio streaming as well. 

As I say, I have a 9W2 (my Jetta came with the 9W2 installed already) paired up with this head unit and it works flawlessly. My wife calls me from it every day after picking up our son.


----------



## Tacoflyhigh (May 28, 2013)

thanks...seems like i need to find a 9w2 or 9w7 to make a phone call through this head unit...


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

Tacoflyhigh said:


> thanks...seems like i need to find a 9w2 or 9w7 to make a phone call through this head unit...


9W2 can be had for about $99. A 9W7 will be around $349. 
They are plugged in under the passenger seat in the styrofoam box under there. 

However, if you don't already have a bluetooth set up, there is more than likely going to have to be some wiring for the bluetooth unit to be installed as well, unless there is a prewire under there, which I highly doubt there is.


----------



## chigumbu.takunda64 (7 mo ago)

I bought RCD510 but cannot connect to Bluetooth and does not show Bluetooth under Media. Does this unit need additional modules to connect to Bluetooth.


----------

